
2019 was warmest year on record in Europe - reddotX
https://www.euronews.com/2020/01/13/climate-now-2019-was-warmest-year-on-record-in-europe
======
planetzero
"We have excellent climate data for our planet for the past 30 to 50 years,"

Unless 'record' includes millions of years (or even thousands of years) of
data, it's difficult for me to make a conclusion based on one warm year in
only a couple of decades.

It could be a cycle that we only can see when you have a larger scale of data.

~~~
lm28469
[https://xkcd.com/1732/](https://xkcd.com/1732/)

~~~
planetzero
This is a comic, which glosses over all of the actual facts (or lack of)...but
I guess this is what passes for scientific discussion these days.

..and we wonder why there are so many skeptics.

